# meinung zu wtp gabeln



## heup (13. September 2008)

hi
hab mir mal die wtp helium fork in  weiß und die   wtp exalibur fork in weiß angeguckt 
 welche ist besser oder gibt es andere in weiß mit evtl. besserer qualität?

bin für antworten dankbar

heup

mach mich auch grad mal auf die suche, was mir noch gefallen könnte


----------



## heup (13. September 2008)

ich bins nochma

hab noch mal die VERDE chorus lite forkangeguckt 

nochma die gewichtsangaben zu den gabeln

=>WeThePeople Helium Fork : ca. 0,99kg
=>WeThePeople Exalibur Fork : ca. 1,00kg
=>Verde Chorus Lite Fork : 893g

also is die verde gabel die leichteste

isses auch von der quali die beste??mir würde sogar die vom aussehen mehr gefallen-in weiß

heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. September 2008)

Mal neben der Tatsache, dass ich Gabeln unter 1kg nur bedingte Haltbarkeit traue (Odyssey mal abgesehen), würde ich zu totsicheren Dingern greifen. Neben der erwähnten Odyssey wär das z.B. auch WTP und dann vermutlich zur Excalibur, weil die günstiger ist.


----------



## heup (14. September 2008)

also wie jetzt?? odyssey gabel oder wtp exalibur??

desto leichter desto weniger stabil??


----------



## lennarth (15. September 2008)

stell dir vor mein freund,das ist richtig!
leichter bedeutet meistens weniger material und weniger material bricht schneller.schnellbrechend = weniger stabil.letztendlich wird keine der drei schlecht sein


----------



## heup (7. November 2008)

hab noch mal nee frage zu der farbe...ist bei den wtp parts(gabel,lenker,kurbel)champagner, glow lime oder ...äääähhh jaa achso...welches vom beiden ist denn des neon-grüne??mama sagt champagner papa sagt glow lime

heup


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

sag deiner mutter sie liegt falsch.sag deinem vater er hat tighte farbenkenntnisse.

aber www.google.de zu bemühen und bei google dann auf bilder zugehen und "wethepeople glow lime" einzugeben ist schon schwer...


----------



## l0st (7. November 2008)

gar nicht. champagner ist das  grün und  glow lime ist champagner.


----------



## lennarth (7. November 2008)

und meine mutter ist blau.mein gott,die drei gabeln sind alle nicht schlecht,nimm halt die die dir am besten gefällt und gut.


----------



## carretta (8. November 2008)

hey, an deiner stelle würde ich auch gleich mal gucken wer von den herstellern lifetime anbietet. 

achja umd optisch würde ich die helium nehmen aber das musst du wissen.


----------



## heup (8. November 2008)

ich will ja auch die helium in neon-grün!! aber ich weiß jetzt ned was das neon-grün ist!
heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. November 2008)

glow lime les doch mal meinen post mann


----------



## heup (8. November 2008)

ok vielen dank!!!


----------



## Lizard.King (8. November 2008)

heup lass dich doch nicht verarschen!!!!!!!!!

champagner ist neon grün!!!!!!!!!1








sieht man hier auch ganz deutlich:


----------



## carretta (10. November 2008)

Was? champagner is ja wohl ne andere Farbe. Dann hat hier irgendwer was verstauscht. Champagner sieht wohl etwas beige aus oder hast du schon mal grünen champagner gesehen?

Da wurde 100%tig was verwechselt.


----------



## Son (10. November 2008)

verunsichere ihn doch jetzt nicht


----------



## lennarth (10. November 2008)

ich seh schon wieder den ansatz zum thread zerspammen.wer will heute anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (10. November 2008)

Na wenn das mal hier nicht um die Farbe Champagner handelt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## RISE (10. November 2008)

Wo wir grad bei Farberaten sind, ich wüsste gerne wie schwarz aussieht...


----------



## heup (10. November 2008)

so wie die schrift oder nich ??


----------



## lightmetal (10. November 2008)

Boah caretta du warst in Kunst aber nie sonderlich gut oder? Champagner, das Getränk, kommt aus der Champange... und das ist eine Landschaft. Natur hat welche Farbe? Grün!

Deine Farbe heißt Beige. Lizard.King hat recht.


----------



## Stirni (10. November 2008)

Lizard.King hat NIE nicht Recht!


----------



## lightmetal (10. November 2008)

Doppelte Verneinung, digga. Krasses Stilmittel.


----------



## Stirni (10. November 2008)

-mittel ?


----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Boah caretta du warst in Kunst aber nie sonderlich gut oder? Champagner, das Getränk, kommt aus der Champange... und das ist eine Landschaft. Natur hat welche Farbe? Grün!
> 
> Deine Farbe heißt Beige. Lizard.King hat recht.



Ok du Allwissender, dann wirst du ja sicherlich auch mal für alle hier Glow Lime übersetzen können.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. November 2008)

glühender leim

wenn du den inhalierst siehst du alle farben


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Heißkleber heißt das. Glow wie glühen und Lime wie Leim. Man, man das man hier alles erklären muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Alter, sind denn hier nur Kinder unterwegs? Lime heißt Limone. So, und jetzt wird da ein Schuh draus. Denn bekanntlicher weise ist eine Limone Grün und Glow heißt glühen bzw. leuchten. So und ein anderes Wort für Leuchtendes Grün ist? Na das werdet ihr doch jetzt aber mal packen, oder!?


----------



## RISE (11. November 2008)

Scheinbar ja nicht...


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Ich brech zusammen... ist das geil.


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)




----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Schade das hier die moderatoren nicht mal durchgreifen. Der junge hat ne frage gehabt bezüglich mehrere gabeln und der farbe der wtp aber keiner is im stande hier oderntlich zu diskutieren um nach einer lösung für ihn zu finden. Ich frag mich warum man sich anmelden sollte wenn hier eh nur blödsinn rauskommt und über 60% nur gespammt wird. 

Leute, ihr habt eindeutig zu viel Freizeit!


----------



## RISE (11. November 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Kundenwunsch verfassen:

Sehr geehrter Fahrradhersteller XYZ,

aufgrund der beschränkten kognitiven Fähigkeiten der Altergruppe 11 - 35 bitten wir Sie, in Zukunft die Farbangaben ihrer qualitativ hochwertigen Produkte in allgemein verständlicher deutscher Sprache zu tätigen und diese durch eine reichhaltige Beschreibung in Wort und Bild unmissverständlich zu machen. 

Viele herzliche Grüße
die Nutzer des MTB-News.de Forums #104


----------



## RISE (11. November 2008)

carretta schrieb:


> Schade das hier die moderatoren nicht mal durchgreifen. Der junge hat ne frage gehabt bezüglich mehrere gabeln und der farbe der wtp aber keiner is im stande hier oderntlich zu diskutieren um nach einer lösung für ihn zu finden. Ich frag mich warum man sich anmelden sollte wenn hier eh nur blödsinn rauskommt und über 60% nur gespammt wird.
> 
> Leute, ihr habt eindeutig zu viel Freizeit!



Du hast völlig recht damit. Es wird auch härter durchgegriffen, aber ich kann z.Zt. immer nur kurz vorbeigucken wegen diverser universitärer Dinge.


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Och jetzt merkt er das er veräppelt worden ist und schimpft aufs Forum und die schlimmen Benutzer. Dem TE kann man leider generell nie helfen. Bei keiner seiner knapp 2000 Fragen zu Schlüpferfarbe und Stullengarnitur am Morgen.


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

Es wäre ja auch SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO +10.000 "O" noch dazu ... schwer gewesen, einfach mal auf der Herstellerseite nachzusehen, wie der Glühende Leim an der Gabel nun ausschaut.

Wurde ja auch erst in Post #7 vorgeschlagen. Ist doch kein Fehlverhalten der Mods, wenn manche User nicht zu Eigeninitiative fähig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carretta (11. November 2008)

Ne aber meisten ein fehlverhalten der user denn wie ihr schon merkt hat das ganze hier nichts mehr mit seiner frage zu tun.

Und dann kommt zb. ein andere user und sieht den thread hier und denkt sich der könnte ihm ja hilfreich sein und was muss er da lesen? Ja nur schrott.

Und das ist hier nicht der einzigste thread. Ich hab hier schon viele gesehen die einfach nur sinnlosen scheiss reinschreiben. ich weiß nicht ob es am alter oder an der langen weile der jeweiligen personen liegt aber es muss auch mal schluss sein.

Ick hoffe ihr versteht was ich mein.


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2008)

carretta schrieb:


> Ne aber meisten ein fehlverhalten der user denn wie ihr schon merkt hat das ganze hier nichts mehr mit seiner frage zu tun.
> 
> Und dann kommt zb. ein andere user und sieht den thread hier und denkt sich der könnte ihm ja hilfreich sein und was muss er da lesen? Ja nur schrott.
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Steigerung von einzig  Also der einzige Thread ohne "st".

Und ja es liegt sicher an der kurzzeitigen langen Weile.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. November 2008)

hmm welche farbe hat denn jetzt der leim?
also champagner ist ja wohl eindeutig grün:


----------



## Trailst4R (11. November 2008)

klingt logisch


----------



## Lizard.King (11. November 2008)

hab nochmal recherchiert: wenn man bei google bildersuche "glow lime" eingibt findet man auf seite 18 folgendes bild.






deshalb nehme ich mal an, dass glow lime ein angler ist.


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Anbei noch ein Bild einer Mango und eines Pinguins.











Wobei der Pinguin eine recht eigene Form der Meinungsäußerung zu diesem Thema an den Tag legt.

Die korrekte Bezeichnung der "Steigerung" wäre im übrigen der Superlativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (11. November 2008)

schonmal was von Megalativ gehört?


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Digga "einzig" ist ein Nichtkomparativ auch wenn Goethe es als Stilmittel der Wertschätzung zur Verwendung brachte.


----------



## Lizard.King (11. November 2008)

wär ist göte?
kann der tailwhip?


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Das ist ein Homie vom Schiller. Die ham Weimar derbe gerockt.


----------



## Stirni (11. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Du hast völlig recht damit. Es wird auch härter durchgegriffen, aber ich kann z.Zt. immer nur kurz vorbeigucken wegen diverser universitärer Dinge.



ich würde mich anbieten  hab eh nix zutun 



lightmetal schrieb:


> Das ist ein Homie vom Schiller. Die ham Weimar derbe gerockt.





Lizard.King schrieb:


> wär ist göte?
> kann der tailwhip?





lightmetal schrieb:


> Digga "einzig" ist ein Nichtkomparativ auch wenn Goethe es als Stilmittel der Wertschätzung zur Verwendung brachte


----------



## Joppes (11. November 2008)

War Schiller nich der, der auch Musikstücke geschrieben hat auf der "Schillerpfeife"?


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Du verwechselt da glaub was mit der Silberbüchse von Intschu tschuna.


----------



## bikeron (11. November 2008)

hä...warum denn auf der schillerpfeife?  wenn der wirklich so ein Chiller war wie der name es ausdrückt hat der bestimmt raggae gehört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und das hier ist jawohl eindeutig auch eine glow(ing) lime


----------

